# can cat worms harm humans?



## pixie (May 28, 2008)

i noticed a wiggly grain of rice on my cats back ewwww have just ordered some worm tablets and some more frontline, but am worried if these worms can harm humans as i have a little girl that picks cat up all the time and has'nt washed her hands on every occasion
very worried about the blindness thing!


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

The blindness thing is dog worms - I believe!
Toxoplasmosis can harm humans - esp pregnant ones old and young but if you're a healthy adult you may have it and barely know - it is like a nasty stomach bug.
Worms are the only thing that cats can pass to humans so I would ensure maximum hygenine until she's treated - worming only kills any they have it is not preventative which is why it must be done regularly!

Hope that helps.


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Just found that it is roundworm that can cause blindness which cats can carry...

This site seems quite informative...

Can cat worms infect people? | Pet Shed Community

Hope that helps


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Can't add much to the above,good advice


----------



## pixie (May 28, 2008)

thanks yeh was helpfull sounds like cat has tapeworm


----------

